# Android Factory Reset Leaves Personal Data on Phone



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Bad news for people who have sold or given away their Android old phones: Google's own factory reset likely didn't remove all of their personal data and account-login information. A whopping 500 million Android devices may be at risk, according to a study by University of Cambridge researchers Laurent Simon and Ross Anderson.


Here


----------

